# Look integrated headset



## Nardog (Mar 2, 2006)

I also posted this to the frames and forks forum, but reposted here thinking that this might be something more specific to Look Headsets.

I recently purchased a new 2004 model Look KG461 Carbon fiber frame withe Carbon fiber fork and steering tube.
The threadless integrated headset came with upper and lower steering head bearings and alignment collars, an FSA top cap (sits on top of the steering head and carbon tube passes through it) 4 carbon fiber spacers and 4 "very thin metal washers" that have an inside diameter that matches the outside diameter of the steering tube and the expansion plug for tightening the headset (doesn't use a star plug because it's a carbon steering tube)
The instructions that came with the frame/fork/headset, don't explain the purpose of the "very thin metal washers"
Could someone explain to me what they are for?
I don't want to proceed with cutting the steering tube until I'm certain that I have it assembled and sized correctly.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Those sit on the top of the upper set of bearings. Use as many as you need to generate a little space between the top cap and top of the head tube. You want as small of a gap as possible without having any contact of the top cap and head tube.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I used 2 of the thin washers on top of the bearing to clear the headtube. 

I have a brand new '06 HSC4 fork which has twice the gap between the fork and the bottom of the headtube than my '04 HSC4. Its about 4mm on the new fork and about 2mm on my 04. The steering tube flares going into the fork and the crown race sits higher. I am wondering if riding the fork will help to seat the bearing race futher down the steering tube?


----------



## Nardog (Mar 2, 2006)

*Thanks for the replies*

I'll make sure that I have proper clearance and recheck my assembly before I cut the steering tube to length.
The Ultegra group should arrive today and I can finish my build and do a road test!
That is, of course, if it stops snowing.
I've lived here in San Luis Obispo county, in Central California, for 10 years and it snows for the first time on the day that I complete the build on my new road bike...go figure


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Nardog said:


> I'll make sure that I have proper clearance and recheck my assembly before I cut the steering tube to length.
> The Ultegra group should arrive today and I can finish my build and do a road test!
> That is, of course, if it stops snowing.
> I've lived here in San Luis Obispo county, in Central California, for 10 years and it snows for the first time on the day that I complete the build on my new road bike...go figure


I was just told by the dealer that the 555 doesn't need a crown race (even though it came in the FSA headset kit). I have 2 HSC4 forks. One with a crown race and one without. Check your version before you cut the steering tube.


----------

